# Shipping Advice for beginners - Boxes, Phase 22 and rates



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I've tried to read every shipping thread I could on Dendroboard. 
I feel as if I am ready to start shipping some frogs. I also know that Spring time is one of the best time to do that. I have over a dozen juvenile azureus frogs right now.

So know I need advice on Boxes, Phase 22 packs, and Fedex shipping rates.
For Boxes there are lots of sources. Uline has up to 2" thick foam and I've ordered from them tons of times.

What size shipping boxes do you like to have for your Frogs?
Is there one size you like the best? Or do you stock a few different sizes?

I also researched Fedex overnight rates at the bottom. Do people really pay those rates? 
You know I have a $25-30 Azureus frog and charge $70 for shipping?
No wonder some people use USPS (but remember they lost my green initiators last year).

Phase 22 - looks like Alpha Pro Breeders is cheaper
Shipping - Reptile Express is cheaper - BUT is cheaper better?


*BOXES*

Uline - Isulated shipping boxes - foam 1" to 2"
Insulated Shipping Boxes in Stock - ULINE


Reptile Express - 3/4" foam
Insulated Shipping Boxes - Reptiles Express - Discounted Fedex Shipping Labels and Reptile Shipping Supplies
7x7x7 is $2.30 in a 10pack

Ship your Reptile - Insulated Shipping Box 7x7x6 15 quantity ($2.80ea)
Ship Your Reptiles - Ship Live Reptiles Easily, Securely and Affordably

TSK - 8x8x7 shipping boxes 3/4" foam 12pack = $44
Insulated Shipping Boxes - Foam Panel Insert Boxes - 8x8x7 - TSK Supply


*PHASE 22 Packs*

Alpha Pro Breeder - Phase 22 Gel packs - $2.79
Shipping supplies - Alpha Pro Breeders

Ship your Reptile - Phase 22 packs are $3.50 ea in packs of 12 ($42)
Ship Your Reptiles - Ship Live Reptiles Easily, Securely and Affordably


*Shipping rates:*

Ship your Retiles: shipping overnight from Washington St to Maryland: 
Box is their 7x7x6

4lb package $69.98
3lb package $63.98
2lb package $63.98

Reptile Express: shipping overnight from Washington St to Maryland: 
Box is their 7x7x7

4lb package $63.59
3lb package $58.37
2lb package $53.61

---------------------------------------------------------

Please post your thoughts and comments!
Steverd


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I always use FedEx, I have my own account, but SYR offers pretty competitive rates as well. Yes people pay those rates, many times they are looking for specific frogs, so will pay whatever it costs to get them there safe. I would never ship anything with a heart beat through the post office, they do not guarantee any of their services.

As far as a box, I like to use one that is plenty big enough to fit in a heat/cool pack and/or Phase 22 as necessary. I like the Phase 22 panels, not the pouches. I dont have any proven evidence that they work better, but you never have to worry about them breaking open or anything like that. Usually I use boxes with at least 1" of foam, and ideally 2" of foam to make sure there is excellent insulation, and then that would be inside of a cardboard box, preferably double wall but those are getting harder to find lately for some reason.

As far as actually packing the frogs, I use the smallest container they will fit in, pack them with nice clean New Zealand long fiber sphagnum, and then once they are in the box, either in newspaper or peanuts or something along those lines to make sure their container doesnt get tossed around a lot.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I make my own boxes using 3/4 styrofoam with radiant heat barrier, can buy in 4x8 sheets at home depot for $15, then cut as needed. It hold in heat or cold 3 times better then regular 3/4" sytrofoam. Can double it up if needed. Some examples, shown in a box used to ship plants. I use basically the same thing to ship frogs, but only FedEx, not USPS. 

I also use 60-72 hr heat packs, going to try phase panels soon.

Point reflective side in to hold in heat, point out to keep out heat. Double p in extreme temps.

Also, lots of newspaper to pack everything is good.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

For Fedex shipping you'll get a bit of a discount for having an account, using a Fedex Box, and shipping to a business address. It will cost a bit more for Hold for Pick-up. 
Normal Fedex ground delivery within your own state is usually less than $15.00 and delivers next day.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

The problem with FedEx ground, even if next day, is it is often carted around during the hot hours of the day, while Priority overnight is generally moved around during the night, which means the trucks won't be as hot. That $15.00 can result in DOA animals. 

If you can, drop off shipments as late as you can at your local hub (FedEx world ship center) and sent to the persons local hub for pick up first thing in the morning.




Reef_Haven said:


> For Fedex shipping you'll get a bit of a discount for having an account, using a Fedex Box, and shipping to a business address. It will cost a bit more for Hold for Pick-up.
> Normal Fedex ground delivery within your own state is usually less than $15.00 and delivers next day.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Also, FedEx Ground packages are treated like boxes that can take a beating as compared to a lot of the Priority overnight packages. Also, FedEx Ground warehouses are typically not climate controlled, where as the FedEx overnight warehouses are temp controlled.


----------

